# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Totozafy [Sarah, Saint Nicolas, Αφροδίτη Λ, Κωστής Καβάφης, Δίρκη]

## Kefallhnia

> Γεια σας,
> 
> ελπίζω να μην ενοχλώ, αλλά έχω μερικές μικρές απορίες:
> 
> 1. Ακριβώς πριν από το Μάνα Βαρβάρα, ποια παντόφλα έκανε το δρομολόγιο Αργοστόλι-Ληξούρι;
> 
> 2. Τι απέγινε αυτή καθώς και το Μάνα Βαρβάρα;
> 
> 3. Έχει κανείς πρόχειρη μια λίστα με τις πορθμιακές γραμμές στην Ελλάδα ή γνωρίζει καμιά διεύθυνση στο διαδίκτυο, όπου υπάρχουν αυτά τα στοιχεία;
> ...


Καλως σε βρήκα φίλε και όλη η παρέα, είμαι κι εγώ νέος εδώ.

Πριν το Μανα-Βαρβάρα, αλλά και για κάποιο διάστημα μαζί με αυτό, ήταν στη γραμμή η καταπληκτική παντόφλα "Κεφαλονιτοπούλα". Πραγματικά μοναδική στο είδος της, πολύ μικρή, ασχημόπαπο και θορυβώδης-παρόλαυτα την λάτρεψα, την είχα καπετανέψει κιόλας. Σύντομα θα βάλω φωτό να την δεις κι όλας φίλε, και υπόλοιποι συνφορουμήτες. Δεν γνωρίζω πλέον την τύχη της, το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει γίνει σκραπ. Ως τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 90 ήταν παροπλησμένη στο Ληξούρι. Και μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία για τη γραμμή, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται: Όταν έφυγε το Κεφαλλονιτοπούλα, το αντικατέστησε το πολύ μεγαλύτερο Άγ. Γεράσιμος. Το Αγ. Γεράσιμος αρκούσε όμως για τη γραμμή, και έτσι το Μάνα-Βαρβάρα εγκαινίασε τη γραμμή Πεσάδα-Σχοινάρι. Αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκε από το Αγ. Ανδρέας και Ιόνιο Πέλαγος και επέστρεψε στο Αργοστόλι-Ληξούρι. Πλέον η γραμμή εξυπηρετείται από τον Αγ. Γεράσιμο και την παντόφλα "ΒΑΣΟΣ". Και τα 2 είναι μεγαλούτσικης χωρητικότητας σε Ι.Χ., αλλά απρόσωπα με στοιχειώδες κομοδέσιο και καθόλου κομψά-η νέα τάση στην παντόφλα των τελευταίων 10ετιών, κοντόφαρδιες παντόφλες με μεγάλους "πυλώνες" πάνω στους οποίους χτίζεται το κομοδέσιο. Το Μάνα-Βαρβάρα ήταν εξαιρετικής ομορφιάς. Σας υπόσχομαι φωτός και από τις 4 παντόφλες που ανέφερα. 

Έχω όμως κι εγώ ένα δύσκολο, όποιος μπορεί βοηθάει, δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη χρόνια τώρα... Υπήρχε στη γραμμή Φισκάρδο-Βασιλική ή Φισκάρδο-Μεγανήσι-Νυδρί, ένα πολύ περίεργο σκαρί, μια παντόφλα περίεργου σχήματος, φαρδειά και πλακέ, έδειχνε να μην έχει κομοδέσιο. ΔΥστυχώς το είχα δει μόνο από μακρυά, μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση και ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να το πετύχω ή να βρω πληροφορίες. Το όνομά της ήταν ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ. Έμοιαζε λίγο με αποβατικό ή ποταμόπλοιο...Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι θα ήμουν ευγνώμων να με ενημερώσει, και αν υπάρχει και φωτό ακόμα καλύτερα!!! Όσο ζω ελπίζω! 

Καλώς σας βρήκα.

----------


## nautikos

> Το όνομά της ήταν ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ.


Αγαπητε φιλε καλωσηρθες! Να σε ενημερωσω οτι το πλοιο που αναφερεις προκειται για το μετεπειτα *Αφροδιτη Λ*. Πηρε το ονομα αυτο, αφου ειχε υποστει μια μετασκευη, η οποια το εκανε να μοιαζει περισσοτερο με κλασσικη παντοφλα. Το πλοιο εδω και πολλα χρονια εφυγε για τη Μαδαγασκαρη και λειτουργει ακομα και σημερα με το ονομα *Saint Nikolas*.

----------


## Kefallhnia

> Αγαπητε φιλε καλωσηρθες! Να σε ενημερωσω οτι το πλοιο που αναφερεις προκειται για το μετεπειτα *Αφροδιτη Λ*. Πηρε το ονομα αυτο, αφου ειχε υποστει μια μετασκευη, η οποια το εκανε να μοιαζει περισσοτερο με κλασσικη παντοφλα. Το πλοιο εδω και πολλα χρονια εφυγε για τη Μαδαγασκαρη και λειτουργει ακομα και σημερα με το ονομα *Saint Nikolas*.


Ευχαριτσώ πολύ φίλε Ναυτικέ! ΔΕν είχε πάει καθόλου το μυαλό μου πως αυτά τα 2 είναι το ίδιο πλοίο! Κοίτα να δεις, τόσα χρόνια το έψαχνα απεγνωσμένα χωρίς να γνωρίζω πως... ταξίδευα πάνω του!!!:-D

It makes sense πάντως... το Αφροδίτη σαφώς δεν μοιάζει με κλασική παντόφλα, οι τετραφωνισμένες γραμμές του και το πλάτος των πλαινών του... ναι, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θυμίζει τον Κωστή Καβάφη! Πώς όμως ήταν πριν, ως Κ. Καβάφης?  Ποια η διαφορά του σε σχέση με μετά τη μετασκευή και τι προέλευση είχε? ΓΙατί ήταν τόσο περίεργο σκάφος? Πριν το πάρει ο Λευκαδίτης ποιος το είχε? Εγώ το έχω ταξιδέψει επί Seven Islands... με απαγορευτικό, όπου μόνο το Μεγανήσει είχε βγει, ο καπετάνιος το τόλμησε τελικά... και μετό που ξεμυτίσαμε από το Φισκάρδο αρχίσαν να  ξερνάνε οι γάλλοι...! Αξέχαστο ταξίδι, κόστα-κόστα το πήγε στην Ιθάκη μέχρι που έφτασε απέναντι ακριβώς από τη Βασιλική και το τραβερσάρισε στον καιρό. 

Αν υπάρχει φωτό από το Κ. Καβάφης πραγματικά πεθαίνω να τη δω... :Surprised: 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφία του Κ.Καβάφης/Αφροδίτη Λ. δεν έχω, το μόνο που μπορώ να προσθέσω είναι οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1965, είχε 42 μέτρα μήκος και δύο? μικρά φουγάρα χωρίς σινιάλα.
Στα τελευταία του είχε κάνει και από Αστακό σε αντικατάσταση του ΘΙΑΚΙ που είχε αποσυρθεί.

----------


## paragadi

Έψαξα και ξαναέψαξα και τελικά γ μονο φωτο απο το Αφροδίτη Λ είναι η ακόλουθη. Ε τουλάχιστον φαίνεται λίγο η πρύμνη του
fiskardo.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, αυτό είναι  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Με τα σκέπαστρα! :mrgreen:

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, φίλε μου!!!

----------


## paragadi

:Razz:  Πολύ ατσούμπαλη παντόφλα. δεν συμφωνείς φιλε Appia? Κοίτα την πρύμνη του.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχεις δίκιο. Πάντα μου φαινόταν παράξενη :mrgreen:
Σε σχέση με όλες τις άλλες παντόφλες που έχω δει, η Αφροδίτη ήταν τετράγωνη ... παντού ...  :Wink:  
Λες και τις θέσανε τις υπερκατασκευές εκ των υστέρων!

----------


## Kefallhnia

> Έχεις δίκιο. Πάντα μου φαινόταν παράξενη :mrgreen:
> Σε σχέση με όλες τις άλλες παντόφλες που έχω δει, η Αφροδίτη ήταν τετράγωνη ... παντού ...  
> Λες και τις θέσανε τις υπερκατασκευές εκ των υστέρων!


Μα έτσι έγινε. Διάβασε το θέμα από την αρχή για την ιστορία της. Αρχικά ήταν ένα λιμνόπλοιο εντελώς επίπεδο χωρίς καθόλου υπερκατασκευή. Την έχω δει έτσι και αναζητώ φωτογραφία .

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, μάλιστα! Σε ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:  Το είχα διαβάσει αλλά δεν το έπιασα σωστά. Πίστευα, ότι είχε ήδη υπερκατασκευές.

----------


## Appia_1978

Επιτέλους μπορώ να σας παρουσιάσω και δύο φωτογραφίες του θρυλικού αυτού πλοίου  :Very Happy:  Συγχωρέστε παρακαλώ την κακή ποιότητα ...

Με τα χρώματα της Seven Islands Lines στο Φισκάρδο:

1.

Afrodite L_1.jpg

2.

Afrodite L_2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σπουδαίο εύρημε φίλε Μάρκο, ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## emmpapad

Πρωινή είσοδος στη Σάμη Κεφαλλονιάς 13-08-1988

Afroditi l.jpg

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε μου, τώρα τι να πω ... Έκανες εμάς τους Κεφαλλονίτες και Θιακούς πάρα πολύ χαρούμενους με τη φωτογραφία σου!!! 

Το Αφροδίτη, οι πιο πολλοί το μισούσανε αλλά αυτό αγέρωχο, εξακολουθούσε τα δρομολόγια του, χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι  :Very Happy: 

Ειλικρινά, δεν περίμενα μετά από τόσα χρόνια να δω μια τόσο καθαρή και όμορφη εικόνα της Αφροδίτης. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

Υ.Γ.: Τίποτα άλλες φωτογραφίες αυτής της εποχής από Κεφαλλονιά υπάρχουν;  :Wink:

----------


## ithakos

Ξεκινάμε αυτό το θέμα για να θυμηθούμε και να ερευνήσουμε την ιστορία ενός ΕΓ/ΟΓ ανοιχτού τύπου που εγώ τουλάχιστον θυμάμαι πριν 10 χρόνια στη γραμμή Πίσω αετός Ιθάκης - Σάμη και Πίσω αετός Ιθάκης Φισκάρδο Κεφαλλονιάς.

Παραθέτω 2 φωτογραφίες από την προσέγγιση της στο λιμάνι του Πίσω αετού Ιθάκης...

23.jpg
σάρωση0003 (3).jpg


Όποιος έχει κάτι στο αρχείο του ή γνωρίζει κάποια πληροφορία για το πλοίο θα χαρούμε να το μοιραστεί μαζί μας...

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε μου,

έχουμε ήδη θέμα για αυτή την καταπληκτική παντόφλα:  :Wink: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...EF%E4%DF%F4%E7

Δες επίσης και το παρακάτω θέμα:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...EF%E4%DF%F4%E7

Υ.Γ.: Από πότε είναι οι φωτογραφίες;

----------


## sylver23

Μετέφερα τα ποστ εδώ που είναι και το σωστό θέμα.
Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο Appia για την διευκρίνιση και τον φίλο ithakos για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυσκολοβρετες οι φωτογραφιες αυτου του πλοιου αλλα πιο δυσκολο να βρουμε αλλα στοιχεια του.. Ομως περυσι κατα την διαρκεια του κλεισιματος της nautilia.gr βρηκα παρα πολλα ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα για παμπολλα ελληνικα πλοια του 20ου αιωνος στην Βιβλιοθηκη της Βουλης... Αναμεσα στις αλλες εφημεριδες και το μηνιαιο εντυπο *Ιθακος* απο την Ιθακη!

Ετσι λοιπον σκεφτηκα οτι ηλθε η ωρα να κανουμε μερικες αναφορες σε πλοια και δρομολογια που θα ενθουσιασουν τον φιλο Μαρκο (_Appia_78_) αλλα και αλλους φανατικους των πλοιων του Ιονιου.

Ιδου λοιπον μια καταχωρηση απο τον Μαιο του 1986. Αναφερεται στα (νεα) δρομολογια του πορθμιου *Κωστης Καβαφης* που ξεκινουσαν στις 10 Ιουνιου 1986.  Νυδρι, Βαθυ Ιθακης, Φισκαρδο.  Το φερρυ μπωτ ηταν των 15 μιλλιων την ωρα και επαιρνε 52 αυτοκινητα και 400 επιβατες.

19860500 Meganisi Kavafis.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ _Nicholas Peppas_ αυτό είναι το δεύτερο ντοκουμέντο που μας παρουσιάζεται σήμερα για το θρυλικό πορθμείο _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ_.

Το πρώτο μας το παρουσιάσατε νωρίς το πρωί στο topic _"__Παλιά Ε/Γ Σαρωνικού"_, όπου στη δημοσίευση της _Ελληνικής Ναυτιλιακής (1ης Ιουνιου 1974)_ διαβάσαμε ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ της Σαλαμίνας (το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν _ΔΙΡΚΗ_). Γνωρίζαμε ως έτος κατασκευής του το _1965_, αλλά μέχρι σήμερα υπήρχε η λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι μαζί με το αδελφό του πλοίο _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ (που επίσης κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ) είχαν κατασκευαστεί επιτόπου στην λίμνη των Κρεμαστών (Αιτωλοακαναρνία - Ευρυτανία) όπου και πρωτοδούλεψαν. 

Κατασκευάστηκε λοιπόν ως _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ η μικρή παντόφλα το _1964_ (1965 ???) στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ της Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 2588* (Αύγουστος 1965) και παρέμεινε στη ορεινή λίμνη των Κρεμαστών μέχρι τον Φεβρουάριο του _1984_ οπότε "κατέβηκε από τα βουνά", μεταφέρεται στις ακτές του Ιονίου, μετονομάζεται σε *ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ* και μετά από μικρή μετασκευή δρομολογείται στη γραμμή Φισκάρδο Κεφαλονιάς - Φρίκες Ιθάκης - Βασιλική Λευκάδας.

Τον Ιούνιο του 1986, δέχεται δεύτερη μετασκευή, μετονομάζεται σε *ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ*, και συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει στις γραμμές που συνδέουν την Κεφαλονιά με την Ιθάκη, την Λευκάδα και τον Αστακό Αιτωλοακαρνανίας για τα επόμενα δεκαπέντε χρόνια.

Τον Αύγουστο του _2001_, με την πώληση του σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού, διαγράφεται από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια και αναχωρεί από την χώρα μας με το όνομα *SAINT NICOLAS* για την μακρινή Μαδαγασκάρη, όπου και συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται μέχρι και τις μέρες μας, με τελευταίο γνωστό όνομα το *SARAH*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το κλεισιμο της  nautilia.gr περυσι μας εδωσε χρονο να ψαξουμε αυτο τον Πακτωλο που λεγεται Ψηφιακη Βιβλιοθηκη της Βουλης (http://catalog.parliament.gr/hipres/...microfilms.htm  στο http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Vou...i-Bibliothiki/) και να βρουμε παρα πολλα ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα για ελληνικα  πλοια του 20ου αιωνος. Εχουμε τωρα πολλες χιλιαδες αποκομματα απο τα οποια ανεβαζω καπου καπου μερικα σπανια θεματα για ξεχασμενα πλοια... Και χαιρομαι οτι υπαρχουν φιλοι που ενδιαφερονται γι αυτα και τα συζητουν (* Η διαφορα 8 ωρων απο την Ελλαδα βοηθαει, μια και γραφω οταν πολλοι φιλοι εχουν κοιμηθει στην Ελλαδα και τα διαβαζουν το επομενο πρωι).

 Το μηνιαιο εντυπο *Ιθακος* απο την Ιθακη μου ηταν αγνωστο. Αλλα εχει πολλα μαργαριταρια για πορθμεια και πλοια του Ιονιου του 1970 και 1980, για πλοια που μπηκαν στις γραμμες αφου σταματησαν να ταξιδεουν το *Λουτσιντα*, το *Πινδος*, το *Κωστακης Τογιας*, το *Γλαρος*... που μας ηλθαν οταν ο κοσμος βαρεθηκε ενα μερος και θελησε να πηγανει απο χωριο σε χωριο με το αυτοκινητο του...

Να λοιπον και τα πλοια (Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ,  οχι πια   Α/Π) με δρομολογια για την Ιθακη (Αυγουστος 1987), αναμεσα τους και το *Αφροδιτη Λ.*  Οταν ειδα για πρωτη φορα την λιστα πλοων απο ναυπηγεια του Περαματος που ανεβασα χθες, το πρωτο ονομα που μου τραβηξε την προσοχη ηταν το *Διρκη*!  Τι ονομα... Φυσικα εχει σχεση με τις Θηβες. Μα πορθμειο στις Θηβες; Εξ αλλου το πορθμειο δεν υπηρχε πουθενα στην nautilia.gr. Μεχρι που ηλθε σε λιγες ωρες ο φιλος _Espresso Venezia_ και μου ελυσε την απορια!  Ωστε το *Διρκη* ειναι το *Αφροδιτη Λ*!  Ειναι το *Κωστης Καβαφης*!  Και μας κατεβηκε απο τα Κρεμαστα στην ακτη απεναντι απο την Ακαρνανια, στην Ιθακη!  Ολα γινονται πια!

Εις ανταποδοσιν ποιπον, πληρωνω για την πληροφορια με μια σειρα δρομολογιων των *Αργοστολι, Ιονις, Θιακι, Κεφαλληνια, Αφροδιτη Λ,  Λινος, Λευκας* και *Μεγανησι*!

_Πανδαισια ακτοπλοικη!
_
19870800 various ships Ithacos.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Είστε καταπληκτικός..πάντα μας χαρίζετε θησαυρούς ανεκτίμητους...

----------


## a.molos

Afrodite L.  Sami.JPGΦωτογραφία που "αλιευσα" απο λογαριασμό στο facebook και ας με συγχωρήσει ο V.S (που δεν γνωρίζω) που τη δημοσιευω χωρίς την άδεια του, αλλά είναι ίσως η μοναδική κοντινή & καθαρή εικόνα του πλοίου που έχω βρεί, και εδώ το δείχνει αραγμένο στο λιμάνι της Σάμης. Ευχαριστώ τον άγνωστο φωτογράφο για το εξαιρετικό στοιχείο που μου πρόσφερε (εν αγνοία του) και ζητώ και πάλι δημόσια συγνώμη για την άνευ αδείας του κοινοποίηση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτογραφία που "αλιευσα" απο λογαριασμό στο facebook και ας με συγχωρήσει ο V.S (που δεν γνωρίζω) που τη δημοσιευω χωρίς την άδεια του, αλλά είναι ίσως η μοναδική κοντινή & καθαρή εικόνα του πλοίου που έχω βρεί, και εδώ το δείχνει αραγμένο στο λιμάνι της Σάμης. Ευχαριστώ τον άγνωστο φωτογράφο για το εξαιρετικό στοιχείο που μου πρόσφερε (εν αγνοία του) και ζητώ και πάλι δημόσια συγνώμη για την άνευ αδείας του κοινοποίηση.


Πολυ ομορφο πορθμειο. Μπραβο!

----------


## ithakos

Αραγμένο στο εσωτερικό λιμάνι της Σάμης που τώρα το χρησιμοποιούν τα τουριστικά...πολύ σημαντική φωτό..σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι να πεις γι' αυτά τα ευρήματα. Μπράβο σε σένα Αντώνη και το φίλο που την τράβηξε.

----------


## Appia_1978

> Δυσκολοβρετες οι φωτογραφιες αυτου του πλοιου αλλα πιο δυσκολο να βρουμε αλλα στοιχεια του.. Ομως περυσι κατα την διαρκεια του κλεισιματος της nautilia.gr βρηκα παρα πολλα ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα για παμπολλα ελληνικα πλοια του 20ου αιωνος στην Βιβλιοθηκη της Βουλης... Αναμεσα στις αλλες εφημεριδες και το μηνιαιο εντυπο *Ιθακος* απο την Ιθακη!
> 
> Ετσι λοιπον σκεφτηκα οτι ηλθε η ωρα να κανουμε μερικες αναφορες σε πλοια και δρομολογια που θα ενθουσιασοθν τον φιλο Μαρκο (_Appia_78_) αλλα και αλλους φανατικους των πλοιων του Ιονιου.
> 
> Ιδου λοιπον μια καταχωρηση απο τον Μαιο του 1986. Αναφερεται στα (νεα) δρομολογια του πορθμιου *Κωστης Καβαφης* που ξεκινουσαν στις 10 Ιουνιου 1986. Νυδρι, Βαθυ Ιθακης, Φισκαρδο. Το φερρυ μπωτ ηταν των 15 μιλλιων την ωρα και επαιρνε 52 αυτοκινητα και 400 επιβατες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137484


Καταπληκτικά ευρήματα! Σε ευχαριστώ θερμότατα  :Smile:  Να σαι πάντα καλά!

Μερικές σημειώσεις για την παρόν διαφήμιση. Αναφέρει την έναρξη δρομολογίων το Μάιο του 1986 ως Κωστής Καβάφης. Πίστευα έως τώρα, πως από το 1986 και μετά είχε πλέον μετονομαστεί σε Αφροδίτη Λ.
Δεύτερον, δεν πιστεύω να έκανε ποτέ το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. Δε θυμάμαι ποτέ κάτι παρόμοιο! Το 1986, πρέπει να έκανε το κλασσικό Βασιλική-Φισκάρδο-Φρίκες. Καμία περαιτέρω πληροφορία από τους Ιθακήσιους φίλους μας;

Όποιος δεν έχει ταξιδέψει χειμώνα με καιρό από Βασιλική για Φισκάρδο με το Αφροδίτη, δεν ξέρει από θάλασσα  :Very Happy:  Αξέχαστο ταξίδι που όποιος το έκανε, θα το θυμάται για πάντα ...!!!  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ.1: Πρέπει να ταξίδευε μέχρι τέλη του 2000. Το 2001, δεν το θυμάμαι ... Κανείς άλλος;
Υ.Γ.2: Νικόλα, συγγνώμη, αλλά πώς ψάχνει κανείς στην ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη; Εάν ψάξεις για τίτλους, καταλήγεις εδώ
http://catalog.parliament.gr/ipac20/...=ALLTITL#focus
Πώς φτάνεις όμως στα τελικά αποτελέσματα;

----------


## Appia_1978

> Το κλεισιμο της nautilia.gr περυσι μας εδωσε χρονο να ψαξουμε αυτο τον Πακτωλο που λεγεται Ψηφιακη Βιβλιοθηκη της Βουλης (http://catalog.parliament.gr/hipres/...microfilms.htm στο http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Vou...i-Bibliothiki/) και να βρουμε παρα πολλα ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα για ελληνικα πλοια του 20ου αιωνος. Εχουμε τωρα πολλες χιλιαδες αποκομματα απο τα οποια ανεβαζω καπου καπου μερικα σπανια θεματα για ξεχασμενα πλοια... Και χαιρομαι οτι υπαρχουν φιλοι που ενδιαφερονται γι αυτα και τα συζητουν (* Η διαφορα 8 ωρων απο την Ελλαδα βοηθαει, μια και γραφω οταν πολλοι φιλοι εχουν κοιμηθει στην Ελλαδα και τα διαβαζουν το επομενο πρωι).
> 
> Το μηνιαιο εντυπο *Ιθακος* απο την Ιθακη μου ηταν αγνωστο. Αλλα εχει πολλα μαργαριταρια για πορθμεια και πλοια του Ιονιου του 1970 και 1980, για πλοια που μπηκαν στις γραμμες αφου σταματησαν να ταξιδεουν το *Λουτσιντα*, το *Πινδος*, το *Κωστακης Τογιας*, το *Γλαρος*... που μας ηλθαν οταν ο κοσμος βαρεθηκε ενα μερος και θελησε να πηγανει απο χωριο σε χωριο με το αυτοκινητο του...
> 
> Να λοιπον και τα πλοια (Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ, οχι πια Α/Π) με δρομολογια για την Ιθακη (Αυγουστος 1987), αναμεσα τους και το *Αφροδιτη Λ.* Οταν ειδα για πρωτη φορα την λιστα πλοων απο ναυπηγεια του Περαματος που ανεβασα χθες, το πρωτο ονομα που μου τραβηξε την προσοχη ηταν το *Διρκη*! Τι ονομα... Φυσικα εχει σχεση με τις Θηβες. Μα πορθμειο στις Θηβες; Εξ αλλου το πορθμειο δεν υπηρχε πουθενα στην nautilia.gr. Μεχρι που ηλθε σε λιγες ωρες ο φιλος _Espresso Venezia_ και μου ελυσε την απορια! Ωστε το *Διρκη* ειναι το *Αφροδιτη Λ*! Ειναι το *Κωστης Καβαφης*! Και μας κατεβηκε απο τα Κρεμαστα στην ακτη απεναντι απο την Ακαρνανια, στην Ιθακη! Ολα γινονται πια!
> 
> Εις ανταποδοσιν ποιπον, πληρωνω για την πληροφορια με μια σειρα δρομολογιων των *Αργοστολι, Ιονις, Θιακι, Κεφαλληνια, Αφροδιτη Λ, Λινος, Λευκας* και *Μεγανησι*!
> 
> _Πανδαισια ακτοπλοικη!
> ...


Νικόλα, μπράβο!

Βλέπω και εδώ δρομολόγιο για Βαθύ του Αφροδίτη Λ. Ωραία, πάω πάσο τότε ...  :Wink: 
Πίστευα, πως το Λεύκας με την πάροδο του Μεγανήσι είχε σταματήσει πλέον τα δρομολόγια για Κεφαλλονιά και πήγαινε μόνο Νυδρί-Μεγανήσι. Αλλά, και εδώ λάθος νόμιζα από ότι φαίνεται ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φίλε Μαρκο

Επειδη είμαι στην δουλειά τώρα θα σου δώσω μια μερική απάντηση (ειδικά για θέματα Ιθακης).

Θα βρεις μια από τις εφημερίδες εδώ http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/librar...p=1&item=42194 και μια άλλη εδω http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/librar...p=1&item=38573

Περισσοτερα αργότερα.

Ν

ΥΓ: Αν αλλάξεις τους τελευταίους πέντε αριθμούς βρίσκεις μια άλλη εφημερίδα.  Από 35000 μέχρι 45000
Επίσης εχε υπ όψιν σου ότι ο πίνακας περιεχομένων http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/ δεν δουλεύει καλα.  Ετσι αν ζητήσεις όλες τις εφημερίδες που έχουν την λέξη ΝΕΑ στο όνομα τους δεν σου δίνει όλες τις εφημερίδες http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/librar...&kwrd=Νεα&t_r= .  Για παράδειγμα δεν σου δίνει τα ΝΕΑ των Αθηνών παρ ότι αυτή η εφημερίδα υπάρχει στην Ψηφιακή Βιβλιοθήκη.

Οπως λέμε και στα μέρη μου .... Enjoy!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, μπράβο!
> 
> Βλέπω και εδώ δρομολόγιο για Βαθύ του Αφροδίτη Λ. Ωραία, πάω πάσο τότε ... 
> Πίστευα, πως το Λεύκας με την πάροδο του Μεγανήσι είχε σταματήσει πλέον τα δρομολόγια για Κεφαλλονιά και πήγαινε μόνο Νυδρί-Μεγανήσι. Αλλά, και εδώ λάθος νόμιζα από ότι φαίνεται ...


Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις κάτι για τα _ Λευκας_ και *Λινος*;

----------


## Appia_1978

Νικόλα, δεν είναι Λίνος αλλά Αίνος:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...gios-Nektarios

Όπως θα ξέρεις, είναι το ιστορικό καράβι του Στρίντζη που ουσιαστικά ξεκίνησε τη γραμμή Πόρου-Κυλλήνης. Πρόκειται για το πρώην Apollo της Viking Lines που αργότερα πουλήθηκε στα μέρη σου (όχι ΗΠΑ, αλλά Καναδάς) και μετά έφτασε στο Ιόνιο.

Και το Λεύκας είναι αυτό:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E5%FD%EA%E1%F2

Πρόκειται για τη μικρή παντόφλα που έκανε δρομολόγια μεταξύ Νυδρίου και Μεγανησίου πριν την έλευση του Μεγανήσι. Μετά έφυγε για το Αιγαίο πιστεύω, μέχρι που βυθίστηκε έξω από το Μύρτο υπό παράξενες συνθήκες ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, δεν είναι Λίνος αλλά Αίνος: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?32175-Αίνος-Apollo-Ainos-Neraida-II-Ydra-Agios-Nektarios
> Όπως θα ξέρεις, είναι το ιστορικό καράβι του Στρίντζη που ουσιαστικά ξεκίνησε τη γραμμή Πόρου-Κυλλήνης. Πρόκειται για το πρώην Apollo της Viking Lines που αργότερα πουλήθηκε στα μέρη σου (όχι ΗΠΑ, αλλά Καναδάς) και μετά έφτασε στο Ιόνιο.
> Και το Λεύκας είναι αυτό: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?125401-Βύθιση-φορτηγού-πλοίου-στην-Κεφαλλονιά&highlight=%CB%E5%FD%EA%E1%F2
> Πρόκειται για τη μικρή παντόφλα που έκανε δρομολόγια μεταξύ Νυδρίου και Μεγανησίου πριν την έλευση του Μεγανήσι. Μετά έφυγε για το Αιγαίο πιστεύω, μέχρι που βυθίστηκε έξω από το Μύρτο υπό παράξενες συνθήκες ...


Ευχαριστω πολυ. Τον ηξερα τον Αινο αλλα νομιζα οτι υπηρχε και Λινος!

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω μια ακόμη εικόνα του πλοίου, αυτή τη φορά ως ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ. 
Δυστυχώς έφτασε στα χέρια μου ως φωτοτυπία και το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι και το καλύτερο αλλά τουλάχιστον μας δίνει μια ιδέα πως ήταν το πλοίο και με αυτό το όνομα.

Kostis Kavafis.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να λέμε τώρα φίλε Ellinis..... Η πρώτη και μοναδική φυσικά φωτογραφία του πλοίου -τουλάχιστον στο διαδίκτυο- με το όνομα _ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ_ και την πρώτη του μορφή μετά το κατέβασμα του από τα βουνά και την λίμνη Κρεμαστών στα νησιά και τα λιμάνια του Ιονίου. Έτσι πλέον εξηγείται απόλυτα και το _"έδειχνε να μην έχει κομοδέσιο"_ που είχε γράψει ο φίλος Kefallhnia στο ποστ που είχε ξεκινήσει το παρόν θέμα.




> Έχω όμως κι εγώ ένα δύσκολο, όποιος μπορεί  βοηθάει, δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη χρόνια τώρα... Υπήρχε στη γραμμή  Φισκάρδο-Βασιλική ή Φισκάρδο-Μεγανήσι-Νυδρί, ένα πολύ περίεργο σκαρί,  μια παντόφλα περίεργου σχήματος, φαρδειά και πλακέ, έδειχνε να μην έχει  κομοδέσιο. ΔΥστυχώς το είχα δει μόνο από μακρυά, μου είχε κάνει τρομερή  εντύπωση και ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να το πετύχω ή να βρω πληροφορίες. Το  όνομά της ήταν ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ. Έμοιαζε λίγο με αποβατικό ή  ποταμόπλοιο...


Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό εύρημα! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ  :Smile:  
Μήπως συνοδεύει τη φωτογραφία και το όνομα του λιμανιού;

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν το ανέφερε το λιμάνι, αλλά από το υπόλοιπο υλικό που συνόδευε το απόκομα εκτιμώ οτι είναι στην Ιθάκη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι πράγματι από την Ιθάκη η καταπληκτική φωτό, από το Βαθύ. Είμαστε τυχεροί μιας και στην αναγνώριση βοηθάει πάρα πολύ η εκκλησία και το καμπαναριό που φαίνεται πίσω δεξιά από το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αγαπητέ _Nicholas Peppas_ αυτό είναι το δεύτερο ντοκουμέντο που μας παρουσιάζεται σήμερα για το θρυλικό πορθμείο _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ_.
> 
> Το πρώτο μας το παρουσιάσατε νωρίς το πρωί στο topic _"__Παλιά Ε/Γ Σαρωνικού"_, όπου στη δημοσίευση της _Ελληνικής Ναυτιλιακής (1ης Ιουνιου 1974)_ διαβάσαμε ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ της Σαλαμίνας (το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν _ΔΙΡΚΗ_). Γνωρίζαμε ως έτος κατασκευής του το _1965_, αλλά μέχρι σήμερα υπήρχε η λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι μαζί με το αδελφό του πλοίο _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ (που επίσης κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ) είχαν κατασκευαστεί επιτόπου στην λίμνη των Κρεμαστών (Αιτωλοακαναρνία - Ευρυτανία) όπου και πρωτοδούλεψαν. 
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε λοιπόν ως _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ η μικρή παντόφλα το _1964_ (1965 ???) στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ της Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 2588* (Αύγουστος 1965) και παρέμεινε στη ορεινή λίμνη των Κρεμαστών μέχρι τον Φεβρουάριο του _1984_ οπότε "κατέβηκε από τα βουνά", μεταφέρεται στις ακτές του Ιονίου, μετονομάζεται σε *ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ* και μετά από μικρή μετασκευή δρομολογείται στη γραμμή Φισκάρδο Κεφαλονιάς - Φρίκες Ιθάκης - Βασιλική Λευκάδας.


Μιας και όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε (ευτυχώς !!!!!), να διορθώσουμε ένα λάθος στα στοιχεία του πλοίου. Πράγματι είχε κατασκευαστεί ως _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ μαζί με το αδελφό του _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΑΡΓΩ_, αλλά όχι στη Σαλαμίνα. Το ναυπηγείο _ΑΡΓΩ_ τα χρόνια εκείνα (δεκαετία '60 και αργότερα) λειτουργούσε στο _Πέραμα_, δίπλα στην σημερινή γερμανική σκάλα, εκεί που περίπου σήμερα βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο Ψυχάλη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αγαπητέ _Nicholas Peppas_ αυτό είναι το δεύτερο ντοκουμέντο που μας παρουσιάζεται σήμερα για το θρυλικό πορθμείο _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ_.
> 
> Το πρώτο μας το παρουσιάσατε νωρίς το πρωί στο topic _"__Παλιά Ε/Γ Σαρωνικού"_, όπου στη δημοσίευση της _Ελληνικής Ναυτιλιακής (1ης Ιουνιου 1974)_ διαβάσαμε ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ της Σαλαμίνας (το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν _ΔΙΡΚΗ_). Γνωρίζαμε ως έτος κατασκευής του το _1965_, αλλά μέχρι σήμερα υπήρχε η λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι μαζί με το αδελφό του πλοίο _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ (που επίσης κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ) είχαν κατασκευαστεί επιτόπου στην λίμνη των Κρεμαστών (Αιτωλοακαναρνία - Ευρυτανία) όπου και πρωτοδούλεψαν.





> Μιας και όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε (ευτυχώς !!!!!), να διορθώσουμε ένα λάθος στα στοιχεία του πλοίου. Πράγματι είχε κατασκευαστεί ως _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ μαζί με το αδελφό του _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΑΡΓΩ_, αλλά όχι στη Σαλαμίνα. Το ναυπηγείο _ΑΡΓΩ_ τα χρόνια εκείνα (δεκαετία '60 και αργότερα) λειτουργούσε στο _Πέραμα_, δίπλα στην σημερινή γερμανική σκάλα, εκεί που περίπου σήμερα βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο Ψυχάλη.


Η λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι το _ΔΙΡΚΗ (ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ)_ μαζί με το αδελφό του πλοίο _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_  είχαν κατασκευαστεί  επιτόπου στην λίμνη των Κρεμαστών, προήρχετο από ανακοίνωση που είχε δημοσιοποιήσει η ΔΕΗ στον τύπο της εποχής τον _Μάρτιο 1966_, στο οποίο αφού ανήγγειλε την έναρξη δρομολόγησης των δύο φέρρυ στην λίμνη, ανέφερε ταυτόχρονα ότι αυτά _"εναυπηγήθησαν επί τόπου υπό της ΔΕΗ"_.

Είδαμε βέβαια μετά την αναφορά στην _Ελληνική Ναυτιλιακή του 1974_, περί ναυπήγησης των (ΔΙΡΚΗ και ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ) στο ναυπηγείο _ΑΡΓΩ_ του Περάματος. Αυτό το επιβεβαιώνει και ο κ. _Απόστολος Δόμβρος_ στο βιβλίο του "Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα", στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα :

_"Ένα από τα μικρά αλλά δυναμικά ναυπηγεία του Περάματος ήταν η "ΑΡΓΩ"..........
............Έτσι, η "ΑΡΓΩ" ανέλαβε την κατασκευή δύο μικρών φεριμπόουτ για λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ, τα οποία έφτασαν δια ξηράς στη λίμνη Καστρακίου και άρχισαν να εκτελούν εκεί δρομολόγια, συνδέοντας τις όχθες της, όταν η κοιλάδα άρχισε να γεμίζει νερά και να γίνεται λίμνη."_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Σε συνέχεια του αμέσως προηγούμενου ποστ._

Έτσι λοιπόν αφού είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι τα δύο μικρά φέρρυ _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ (ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ, ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ) και _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ κατασκευάστηκαν στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ του Περάματος, το ερώτημα που δημιουργείται είναι το γιατί η ΔΕΗ στις ανακοινώσεις της εποχής έλεγε ότι είχαν κατασκευαστεί επιτόπου στην λίμνη. Πιστεύω ότι η απάντηση βρίσκεται κάπου στην μέση. Και εξηγούμαι. Στην παρακάτω φωτό διακρίνουμε δεξιά τα δύο πλοία ΔΙΡΚΗ και ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ να περιμένουν τον κατακλυσμό της περιοχής ώστε να μπορέσουν να πλεύσουν.

eyrytixn.blogspot.gr.jpg
_Πηγή : eyrytixn.blogspot.gr_

Όπως βλέπουμε, τα δύο φέρρυ ήταν αρκετά μεγάλα, τόσο για να κατασκευαστούν εξ αρχής επι τόπου στην λίμνη (άλλωστε είναι βέβαιο ότι κατασκευάστηκαν στο Πέραμα) όσο όμως και για να μπορέσουν να φτάσουν οδικώς (που άραγε φορτωμένα ???) ολόκληρα και ακέραια πάνω στα βουνά, πολύ δε περισσότερο αν αναλογιστούμε τι .....οδικό δίκτυο υπήρχε εκείνη την εποχή (δεκαετία του 60) στην χώρα μας. Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι είναι πολύ λογικότερο τα δύο φέρρυ να έφτασαν πάνω στην λίμνη σε μικρότερα τμήματα (2, 4, περισσότερα ???) και να συναρμολογήθηκαν (όχι κατασκευάστηκαν) επιτόπου.

Στο θέμα _"Έ__να ταξίδι στη λίμνη"_ δηλαδή _εδώ_, υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές για την λίμνη Κρεμαστών και τα μικρά αυτά φέρρυ. Ανάμεσα τους και μία φωτό που έχει ανεβάσει ο φίλος Αντώνης Μώλος, _στην οποία διακρίνουμε_ (δεξιά) ότι τα ΔΙΡΚΗ και ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ ήταν πολύ "προχωρημένα" φέρυ, τουλάχιστον για την εποχή τους. Αμφίπλωρα, με καταπέλτες μπροστά πίσω (το αμέσως επόμενο Ελληνικό αμφίπλωρο κατασκευάστηκε .....35 χρόνια αργότερα) και την _γέφυρα στο πλάι_ (!!!). Κάτι επίσης εντυπωσιακό είναι το ότι μετά από λίγα χρόνια (αρχές δεκαετίας 70 ???) δέχτηκαν αρκετά εκτεταμένη μετασκευή, αυτήν την φορά σίγουρα επι τόπου στην λίμνη, όταν και η γέφυρα έφυγε από το πλάι και πήγε στο κέντρο και πίσω, κλείνοντας βέβαια την μία πλευρά επιβίβασης και μετατρέποντας αυτόματα τα φέρρυ από αμφίπλωρα σε μονής κατεύθυνσης, ή αλλιώς κλασσικές παντόφλες. 

Στην παρακάτω πολύ γνωστή φωτό του μεγάλου φωτογράφου _Κώστα Μπαλάφα_, βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο τα δύο άλλα -πολύ μικρότερα- φέρρυ της λίμνης, ενώ στο βάθος διακρίνεται το _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ (απόλυτα εξακριβωμένα) στην πρώτη του μορφή, ως αμφίπλωρο δηλαδή με την γέφυρα στο πλάι.

eyrytixn.blogspot.gr_Kostas Balafas.jpg
*Πηγή : eyrytixn.blogspot.gr_Kostas Balafas*

Αν κάποιος τώρα την συγκρίνει με _αυτήν την σπάνια φωτό του πλοίου_ ως _ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ_ που μας είχε παραθέσει παλαιότερα ο _Ellinis_, με βάση τα πλαινά ανοίγματα (παράθυρα) μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να καταλάβει από ποιά πλευρά κλείστηκε και από ποιά μεριά διαμορφώθηκε η πλώρη ως κλασσική παντόφλα. Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ (ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ, ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ) δέχτηκε σίγουρα τρεις τουλάχιστον μετασκευές. Μία που το μετέτρεψε από αμφίπλωρο σε μονής κατεύθυνσης κρατώντας όμως όλα τα άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που βλέπουμε στην παραπάνω φωτό του Αντώνη Μώλου, μία που το μετέτρεψε σε ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ όταν κατέβηκε από τα βουνά στην θάλασσα, και η τελευταία που του έδωσε την μορφή ως ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ.

Το αναπάντητο ερώτημα, στο οποίο πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα πάρουμε ποτέ απάντηση, είναι το τι να απέγινε άραγε το ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ (είπαμε ότι και αυτό είχε δεχτεί την ίδια πρώτη μετασκευή) όταν το ΔΙΡΚΗ "έφυγε" από την λίμνη για την θάλασσα (1985). Διαλύθηκε άραγε, ή βυθίστηκε μένοντας έτσι για πάντα στην λίμνη των Κρεμαστών ???

----------


## Appia_1978

Με λίγη φαντασία, μοιάζουν τα δύο μικρά με το παρακάτω πλοίο:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...%D0-Dimitris-P

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε Appia_1978 δεν λέω όχι, αλλά........ μήπως αυτό σου το ποστ θα ήταν καλύτερα να το ανέβαζες στο θέμα του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Π και όχι στο παρόν θέμα του ΔΙΡΚΗ- ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ - ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ ???

Ζητάω συγγνώμη για την παρατήρηση, αλλά....... κάποια πράγματα.......

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλλον  :Wink: 

Μόνο που δεν μπορώ να το σβήσω πλέον. Πρέπει να το κάνει κάποιος διαχειριστής.

----------


## emmpapad

Σχετικά με την απορία του Espresso Venezia για την τύχη του σκάφους, θυμάμαι ό τι λίγα χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς και μετονομάστηκε BASHAR.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτο Μανώλη, ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ !!!!!

Το _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ πράγματι μετονομάστηκε σε _BASHAR I_, πουλήθηκε πρώτο στο εξωτερικό _(1988 ???)_, και διαθέτει μέχρι και ΙΜΟ number, σε αντίθεση με το ξακουστό αδελφάκι του το ΔΙΡΚΗ - ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ - ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ για το οποίο συζητάγαμε κατά πολύ περισσότερο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

Από το maritime-connector.com

IMO number  --  8428698
Name of the ship  --  BASHAR I
Type of ship  --  PASSENGERS SHIP
Gross tonnage  --  204 tons
Year of build  --  1965
Builder  --  ARGO SHIPBUILDING PERAMA YARD - ATHENS, GREECE
Last known flag  --  HONDURAS
Former names  --  PIRINI until 1988

Από το equasis.org

IMO number : 8428698
Name of ship :         BASHAR I      (before 1988)
Call Sign :      HQRW
Gross tonnage :       204     (during 1965)
Type of ship : Passenger Ship         (during 1965)
Year of build :          1965
Flag :  Honduras       (before 1980)
Status of ship :        In Service/Commission        (during 12/1965)
Last update :  17/06/2014
Ship manager : SEA WOLF SA 62-64, Kolokotroni Street, 185 35 Piraeus, Greece.         before 1980
Registered owner :      SEA WOLF SA 62-64, Kolokotroni Street, 185 35 Piraeus, Greece.         before 1980

----------


## Ellinis

> _Σε συνέχεια του αμέσως προηγούμενου ποστ._
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν αφού είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι τα δύο μικρά φέρρυ _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ (ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ, ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ) και _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ κατασκευάστηκαν στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ του Περάματος, το ερώτημα που δημιουργείται είναι το γιατί η ΔΕΗ στις ανακοινώσεις της εποχής έλεγε ότι είχαν κατασκευαστεί επιτόπου στην λίμνη. Πιστεύω ότι η απάντηση βρίσκεται κάπου στην μέση. Και εξηγούμαι. Στην παρακάτω φωτό διακρίνουμε δεξιά τα δύο πλοία ΔΙΡΚΗ και ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ να περιμένουν τον κατακλυσμό της περιοχής ώστε να μπορέσουν να πλεύσουν.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164783
> _Πηγή : eyrytixn.blogspot.gr_
> 
> Όπως βλέπουμε, τα δύο φέρρυ ήταν αρκετά μεγάλα, τόσο για να κατασκευαστούν εξ αρχής επι τόπου στην λίμνη (άλλωστε είναι βέβαιο ότι κατασκευάστηκαν στο Πέραμα) όσο όμως και για να μπορέσουν να φτάσουν οδικώς (που άραγε φορτωμένα ???) ολόκληρα και ακέραια πάνω στα βουνά, πολύ δε περισσότερο αν αναλογιστούμε τι .....οδικό δίκτυο υπήρχε εκείνη την εποχή (δεκαετία του 60) στην χώρα μας. Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι είναι πολύ λογικότερο τα δύο φέρρυ να έφτασαν πάνω στην λίμνη σε μικρότερα τμήματα (2, 4, περισσότερα ???) και να συναρμολογήθηκαν (όχι κατασκευάστηκαν) επιτόπου.
> 
> ...


Στην ομάδα του fb "παλιές φωτογραφίες της Αιτωλοακαρνανίας" ανέβηκαν και οι δυο παρακάτω φωτογραφίες που λογικά απεικονίζουν τα δυο φέρι των Κρεμαστών. Πραγματικά αλλόκοτα σουλούπια που προφανώς χρειάζονταν για τις ειδικές προδιαγραφές των καθηκόντων τους. Πάντως από την εικόνα που φαίνονται μαζί, δεν μου φαίνονται για αδελφά...

12219502_10153790662324917_4949783903576065103_n.jpg 12274336_10153790662874917_1929796912695701669_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πάντως από την εικόνα που φαίνονται μαζί, δεν μου φαίνονται για αδελφά...


Κι όμως, τα _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ και _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ ήταν αδελφά(κια) φίλε Άρη. Μόνο που τα συγκρίνεις από .....λάθος φωτογραφία !!! Όπως γράφω και στο ποστ μου που παρέθεσες, 




> Κάτι επίσης εντυπωσιακό είναι το ότι μετά  από λίγα χρόνια (αρχές δεκαετίας 70 ???) δέχτηκαν αρκετά εκτεταμένη  μετασκευή, αυτήν την φορά σίγουρα επι τόπου στην λίμνη, όταν και η  γέφυρα έφυγε από το πλάι και πήγε στο κέντρο και πίσω, κλείνοντας βέβαια  την μία πλευρά επιβίβασης και μετατρέποντας αυτόματα τα φέρρυ από  αμφίπλωρα σε μονής κατεύθυνσης, ή αλλιώς κλασσικές παντόφλες.


στην αρχική μετασκευή που δέχτηκαν τα δύο πλοία, έκλεισε η μία πλευρά αποεπιβίβασης, η γέφυρα μεταφέρθηκε στο κέντρο - πίσω, και έπαψαν να είναι αμφίπλωρα. Στην φωτό λοιπόν που _τα συγκρίνεις_ έχουν ήδη μετασκευαστεί, και (για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζω) πράγματι εμφανίζουν κάποιες μικροδιαφορές. Αν όμως τα συγκρίνεις στην αρχική τους μορφή (ως αμφίπλωρα με την γέφυρα στο πλάι), εύκολα μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις παρά την χαμηλή ανάλυση _της μοναδικής φωτό_, ότι πράγματι ήταν αδελφά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Σούπερ - Ντούπερ - ΓΟΥΑΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥΟΥ* (και προσθέστε και όποιον άλλον χαρακτηρισμό θέλετε) φωτογραφία !!!!!!

Από το alamy.com, το θρυλικό καραβάκι που ανεβοκατέβηκε βουνά (κυριολεκτικά) και διάβηκε λίμνες πελάγη και ωκεανούς (αναμφίβολα μέσα στο top5 των 250+ ελληνικών παντοφλών), _στο Φισκάρδο της Κεφαλονιάς εν έτει 1997 !!!_ Όλα τα λεφτά βέβαια τα καθίσματα όπως και οι σιδεριές για τέντες στους πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ όμορφη και συλλεκτική φωτογραφία του πλοίου από την λίμνη των Κρεμαστών, _ανέβηκε σήμερα στο ebay_. Για όσο καιρό παραμείνει εκεί..... χαρείτε την !!!

----------

